# Crossroad's



## That_Dude (Jan 20, 2020)

It's been a while since I've been on here. I haven't needed advice for a while now, but I'm at a point that I truly don't know what to do. I've been trying sense 2016 to make it to SFAS. I was in the Navy until November of last year, so I was working the blue to green program prior to that. 

Due to a "lack of personnel at the battalion level", my paperwork was not accepted by the army in time for the Navy to release me. The year prior to separating from the Navy, sailors are allowed to start working with recruiters with different branches. I had worked with multiple recruiters who continuously would give me the run-around. I have a criminal record that requires waivers, but I know is acceptable. I have been unable to find recruiters willing to do the work. 

I highlighted instructions, took pictures and sent them to them to show them that I knew I could get in. To no avail still. The last few months of my Navy career, I found the option of Special Forces in the National Guard. I contacted the Special Forces recruiter in my home state which I would like to keep confidential. He also gave me a hard time because of my record, and now because of a surgery on my thumb that I received in August of 2007. I highlighted instruction for my thumb surgery him as well. We eventually got to a point where he said he could no longer work with me until I separated from active duty Navy. Once I got home, he would be able to work with me and get me an 18x contract, given the waiver were approved. 

With three months left on my Navy contract, I canceled my orders to Guam, purchased a home because I couldn't find a place to rent my family due to our dogs breed, and moved me, my wife, and two kids back. I contacted him once I was about to finish my terminal leave and his reply to me was that he was "working with about 15 other qualified applicants, so I'm going to pass you to someone else." He passed me to a conventional recruiter. 

This recruiter said he did not want to do the waiver required for me to go Special Forces if the group did not want me so he was going to set a 1 on 1 evaluation for them to see if they are willing to give me the 18x contract. The group then denied even the chance to evaluate me for the contract. They said I need to go 11b, get qualified and go for an SFRE. I texted the Special Forces recruiter that had advised me to separate from the Navy and ask for hemp to jest call someone for the evaluation. He ignored me.

Forgive me if I sound unappreciative, but I'm at a point that I don't know what to do. I did everything the recruiter said, to the point that I ended my Navy career, yet he didn't hold up his end of the bargain. One of the main reasons I want to be a Green Beret is because of the standards that they hold each other too. I don't believe that this recruiter acted within those standards. I was completely left out to dry, and now have doubts about where to go with my career. 

I wasn't expecting them to give me an 18x contract because the fact that I require a waiver, but at least give me the opportunity to evaluate and see if they are willing to give me an opportunity just to try to be a Special Forces soldier.

Again, please don't take anything I say in a negative manner, I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2020)

That_Dude said:


> One of the main reasons I want to be a Green Beret is because of the standards that they hold each other too.


I’m not Army or SF, but since you wrote the above sentence, permit me to offer this.

Your grammar and writing style are lacking, at best.  I corrected a few phrases and added paragraphs to make your post readable, but if you look at the posts written by most of the Verified SOF on this site, there is a noticeable difference.  How you present yourself in writing matters.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 20, 2020)

You are 100% correct. I know I struggle with my punctuation and grammar, which is why I'm currently in an English course right now. I'm literally doing everything I can to make myself a better Special Forces candidate. I recognize my weaknesses, and I'm working on them. Thank you for your help!


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 20, 2020)

To anyone that may have seen this post, it's too late. The group has decided I'm not a good fit. Apparently, the calls I made for help or advice had trickled some unwanted attention down to the group itself. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry to hear that.  What's Plan B?


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 20, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  What's Plan B?


It's all good. Everything happens for a reason. I'm going to continue school for physical therapy for now, and will focus that. Cup half full is that in the process of trying to physically and mentally prepare myself for selection, I found a new drive in me that I can use everywhere else in life.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 20, 2020)

Or use this as a refill for the tank, go AD SF and become the best SF soldier I can possibly become. Hopefully make them regret not holding up their end of the bargain.


----------



## ecag (Jan 21, 2020)

Without going into too many personal details, I had legal issues prior to initially enlisting years ago, which needed a waiver, as well as in service foot surgery. Neither of these issues held me up with enlisting in the NG to go the SF route that way.

I recommend staying the course and seeking a recruiter who is willing to put in the work. It may seem like a lost cause at this point, but I promise, there are guys and girls in recruiting that will bust their ass for you.

Just my personal experience.


----------



## DZ (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't know how bad you pissed off whatever Group you were trying to get into, but you can always try another state with NG SF. A lot of guys commute from other states.

If one day you do make it, and it's through another state, you could inter state transfer back to your original home state. It's easier moving around once you have a tab.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 21, 2020)

ecag said:


> Without going into too many personal details, I had legal issues prior to initially enlisting years ago, which needed a waiver, as well as in service foot surgery. Neither of these issues held me up with enlisting in the NG to go the SF route that way.
> 
> I recommend staying the course and seeking a recruiter who is willing to put in the work. It may seem like a lost cause at this point, but I promise, there are guys and girls in recruiting that will bust their ass for you.
> 
> Just my personal experience.


Thank tou


DZ said:


> I don't know how bad you pissed off whatever Group you were trying to get into, but you can always try another state with NG SF. A lot of guys commute from other states.
> 
> If one day you do make it, and it's through another state, you could inter state transfer back to your original home state. It's easier moving around once you have a tab.


I'm playing around with that idea right now. I started a semester of school today so I believe I'm just going to sit and think on it for a minute. My worry is that my name might be known now and not in a good way. The people that helped me out don't think negative I've me, but the people that may have gotten trouble do.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 21, 2020)

ecag said:


> Without going into too many personal details, I had legal issues prior to initially enlisting years ago, which needed a waiver, as well as in service foot surgery. Neither of these issues held me up with enlisting in the NG to go the SF route that way.
> 
> I recommend staying the course and seeking a recruiter who is willing to put in the work. It may seem like a lost cause at this point, but I promise, there are guys and girls in recruiting that will bust their ass for you.
> 
> Just my personal experience.



so that's where the issue was. Every recruiter that I ran into, including the Special Forces recruiter for the group in my state we're trying to give me a hard time for the waivers. I had to go around them because I knew they were wrong, and that ended up having them close the door completely on me. the final recruiter I had was willing to do the work if the group was willing to give me an opportunity. I came out here because they told me that they would give me the opportunity if the waiver was approved, but they didn't even attempt to hold up their end of the bargain. They wouldn't even assess me for the 18x contract which is an assessment itself. I ended up calling the resources I had for help and I just ended up shooting myself in the foot.


----------



## ecag (Jan 21, 2020)

That_Dude said:


> so that's where the issue was. Every recruiter that I ran into, including the Special Forces recruiter for the group in my state we're trying to give me a hard time for the waivers. I had to go around them because I knew they were wrong, and that ended up having them close the door completely on me. the final recruiter I had was willing to do the work if the group was willing to give me an opportunity. I came out here because they told me that they would give me the opportunity if the waiver was approved, but they didn't even attempt to hold up their end of the bargain. They wouldn't even assess me for the 18x contract which is an assessment itself. I ended up calling the resources I had for help and I just ended up shooting myself in the foot.


No offense but something’s not adding up, there’s no way that nobody is willing to help.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 21, 2020)

I agree. I think I might have sealed the deal when I decided to go around the SF recruiter, because that's the only reason I can see the group giving me a hard time. The recruiter that the SF recruiter passed me to _was_ willing to help until I started bring them too much attention. I get why he wouldn't want to deal with that, when he had nothing to do with my being in the situation in the first place.


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2020)

That_Dude said:


> I agree. I think I might have sealed the deal when I decided to go around the SF recruiter, because that's the only reason I can see the group giving me a hard time. The recruiter that the SF recruiter passed me to _was_ willing to help until I started bring them too much attention. I get why he wouldn't want to deal with that, when he had nothing to do with my being in the situation in the first place.



I won't speak to @ecag's intent, but I took his post to mean "what else are you not telling us" instead of what the recruiter did or didn't do.

Like the Farmer's Insurance commercials, we know a thing or two because we've seen a thing or two. To wit, you aren't the first person to show up with a story that doesn't sound right. History's shown us that with some prodding the others all finally admitted to one or more mistakes on their part, some potentially serious issues.  

Your posts read like you're hiding something.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 22, 2020)

I am holding absolutely nothing back. If I did something, it's nothing that I am aware of by any means.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 22, 2020)

I told the SF recruiters NCO, who was my final recruiter, that for the individual to promise to work on an 18x contract with me if I were to leave my previous career in the Navy, and to then not even attempt to follow on his end, was unprofessional. It's one thing to lie to get someone in, but another to lie and end a married father's career. He was understanding, and I wasn't disrespectful about it, but the damage was already done.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 22, 2020)

AWP said:


> I won't speak to @ecag's intent, but I took his post to mean "what else are you not telling us" instead of what the recruiter did or didn't do.
> 
> Like the Farmer's Insurance commercials, we know a thing or two because we've seen a thing or two. To wit, you aren't the first person to show up with a story that doesn't sound right. History's shown us that with some prodding the others all finally admitted to one or more mistakes on their part, some potentially serious issues.
> 
> Your posts read like you're hiding something.



Holding information back would help me none. Whatever I may have done, I'm oblivious to.


----------



## DZ (Jan 22, 2020)

So you had a tabbed SF recruiter. He told you when you got out of the Navy he would help you obtain a Rep-63 contact, and he was aware of the waivers you'd need when he promised you that? Then when you got out, he decided it was too much work to enlist you with the waivers. You go over his head and he finds out. He is mad you went over his head, so he decides to tell his boys at group to PNG you from getting a Rep-63 contract. Am I correct so far?

You could just enlist with a support MOS in Group and then do an SFRE as soon as you get to the unit. Any recruiter in the state can enlist you into that unit with a support MOS. Just make 100% sure when they enlist you it's into this SF Group in your state and not some other unit.

ETA: You may have never been eligible for a Rep-63 contract because you are prior service. In the past prior service haven't been eligible to get that contract, though that may have changed. I'm guessing that is why they told you that you need to go 11B and then try out for an SFRE.


----------



## Arf (Jan 22, 2020)

DZ said:


> ETA: You may have never been eligible for a Rep-63 contract because you are prior service. In the past prior service haven't been eligible to get that contract, though that may have changed. I'm guessing that is why they told you that you need to go 11B and then try out for an SFRE.




Can you clarify, you are saying that prior service can not obtain a SF National Guard contract? Is this different from active duty transitioning over to NG?


----------



## DZ (Jan 22, 2020)

Correct, as far as I know, Prior Service can't receive a Rep-63 Contract (NG 18X equivalent). Getting info from their recruiting website- Rep-63.

They do have a "try one" contract for prior service that is pretty cool. The info for that is also on the website.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 22, 2020)

DZ said:


> So you had a tabbed SF recruiter. He told you when you got out of the Navy he would help you obtain a Rep-63 contact, and he was aware of the waivers you'd need when he promised you that? Then when you got out, he decided it was too much work to enlist you with the waivers. You go over his head and he finds out. He is mad you went over his head, so he decides to tell his boys at group to PNG you from getting a Rep-63 contract. Am I correct so far?
> 
> You could just enlist with a support MOS in Group and then do an SFRE as soon as you get to the unit. Any recruiter in the state can enlist you into that unit with a support MOS. Just make 100% sure when they enlist you it's into this SF Group in your state and not some other unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 22, 2020)

DZ said:


> Correct, as far as I know, Prior Service can't receive a Rep-63 Contract (NG 18X equivalent). Getting info from their recruiting website- Rep-63.
> 
> They do have a "try one" contract for prior service that is pretty cool. The info for that is also on the website.



The last I checked, the try one is only available for non prior service. 18x/rep63 is available for PS. They have done some back and forth with it, but it is currently available. The only reason I separated was because I verified the Army business rules/instructions prior to separating. I also verified with the source that I believe may have been my unitnetntional poison in this situation that everything sounded correct. He agreed. 

A little backstory on the person that was speaking with, but he said either he or people he worked with would be the ones responsible for my waivers. He told me that once I got to the point where waivers were to be routed, to give him a call so he can help expedite the process.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 22, 2020)

Another funny thing is that I emailed another person that I had been speaking with before in the group asking them to change their mind on giving me an opportunity just to evaluate for the 18x contract. He emailed me confused, stating that there's no evaluation for an 18 x. So I don't know exactly who my recruiter talked to a group, but it wasn't anybody that knew me directly. 

After writing that last paragraph, I'm beginning to wonder if anybody a group even had an idea that my recruiter was trying to get me the 18x contract still. Maybe he's the one not being truthful? It just wouldn't make sense for him to tell me that the 19th group will no longer take me, but that he is willing to pass my paperwork to another National Guard recruiter to get me in the conventional side, if he weren't telling the truth.


----------



## That_Dude (Jan 22, 2020)

According to my recruiter, it was a mix of my bringing attention on them and the waiver that had them pull the plug.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2020)

Something is not passing the sniff test. Whatever -

Since today is not Festivus, you are probably not doing yourself any good continuing to air your recruiter and Group related grievances.

I’m going to lock this now and wish you the best.  Fellow staff members, no angst from me if you choose to reopen and let this continue.


----------

